# Avantgarde 100 - How to remove the rear skirt / bumper



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have a 2008 Compass Avantgarde 100 with a badly cracked / broken rear skirt. It is the bumper part that houses all the lights, etc.

I have been quoted £1200 for fitting a replacement. 

Does anyone know how it is removed? It is the sides in particular which appear to be a problem. There does not seem an obvious way in which it is removed.

I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Any ideas?


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

timbop37 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a 2008 Compass Avantgarde 100 with a badly cracked / broken rear skirt. It is the bumper part that houses all the lights, etc.
> 
> ...


I have an Autoquest180 which has a similar bumper I think. I was also quoted £1200 but sought out a local bodyshop and had it repaired for £125!!! I had reversed into a concrete pillar at a toll booth in France and smashed in the nearside including lights. I sourced the lights on the web and the rest is history. Have you tried a bodyshop?

Barry


----------



## Physio (Mar 2, 2011)

I clacked the rear our previous Autoquest 120(..not quite as bad as the OP's though) and I sourced out a local bodyshop who,I believe,"plastic welded" it, before making good.
I think it was less than 100quid and it looked as good as new. 

I certainly wouldn't be going down the "motorhome dealer" route..

(..I did fit a homemade rear nudge bar not long after... :roll: )


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

mr2 said:


> timbop37 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


If you're still looking, have a look at the damage repaired on my 180 by visiting the gallery on the repairers website www.painttechnics.co.uk


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks to all.

Just an update.

My father-in-law took it off and repaired it. He did a total respray and it looks great. You can't even tell the difference.

Thanks for all your input.

Tim


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

So how did he get it off?


----------

